# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  مدل سازی برای یه سیستم حسابداری

## Mohammad_Mnt

من می خوام یه سیستم حسابداری نسبتا بزرگ بنویسم و برای اولین بار می خوام از مدل سازی استفاده کنم .
یه کتاب در مورد UML و RationalRose خوندم و یه چیزایی دستگیرم شده ولی الان یه کم گیجم .
مثلا من می خوام قسمت فاکتور فروش رو مدل سازی کنم . کل فاکتور فروش باید یه کلاس بشه یا باید به چند کلاس خردش کنم ؟

یه چیزی هم در مورد زیر سیستم توضیح بدین . من درست متوجه نشدم . مثلا برای این برنامه باید زیر سیستم های فروش ، خرید ، گزارش و ... درست کنم ؟

----------


## tayebeh

سلام دوست عزیز 
شما باید ابتدا محدوده سیستم را مشخص کنید . قرار است سیستم شما چه نیازهایی را برآورده کند؟راستی بعضی وقتها همه روالی که درسیستم فعلی هست درست و کارآمد نیست . یکی از کارهایی که یک آنالیز خوب انجام میده اینه که راهکار درست ارائه می ده  و برخی از اشتباهاتی را که درسیستمهای قبلی بوده را رفع می کنه .
ما سیستمهای بزرگ رو به زیرسیستم های کوچکتر تقسیم می کنیم که راحتتر بتونیم کار آنالیز رو پیش ببریم .
آنالیز کردن کار مشکلی هست و نیاز به وقت زیادی داره . شما باید به سیستمی که قرار هست آنالیزش کنید خیلی مسلط باشید از افرادی که دارند در این سیستم کار می کنند هم باید توضیحات زیادی بخواهید . هر چه بیشتر کار کنید به اشکالات زیادی بر می خورید که با رفع آنها آنالیز شما کامل می شود .
براحتی نمی شود به سئوال شما در مورد فاکتور فروش جواب داد . باید دید نقش این فاکتور فروش در سیستم شما چگونه است . باید توضیح کاملی در این باره بدهید . :oops:
دوست عزیز یه پیشنهاد دارم اگر مایلید زیرسیستمهاتونو شرح بدید تا باهم کار کنیم.اینکار باعث میشه که یه کار عملی هم دراین زمینه انجام بشه.
باتشکر
 :oops:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

این سیستم که می گم حدود 30 مورد ورود اطلاعات داره ( فاکتور ، چک ، تخفیفات ، بانک ها ، دفتر پرسنلی و ... ) و حدود 35-40 نوع گزارش ( گزازش فاکتور ها ، وضعیت خریداران ، تراز ها ، گزارش سود و زیان و .... )
ولی نمی دونم که چه زیر سیستم هایی احتیاج داره برنامه و ارتباط این زیر سیستم ها با هم چطوری ان .

در مورد تسلط به سیستم هم بگم که من این سیستم رو توی داس نوشته ام و الان هم 5-6 سالی هست به خوبی کار می کنه و کاکلا نیازهای سیستم رو می دونم چیه .
حالا می خوام برنامه رو با امکانات بیشتر توی ویندوز پیاده کنم و می خوام برنامه ای که می نویسم کاملا مهندسی باشه
مرسی از وقتی که گذاشتین  :reading:

----------


## tayebeh

> مثلا من می خوام قسمت فاکتور فروش رو مدل سازی کنم . کل فاکتور فروش باید یه کلاس بشه یا باید به چند کلاس خردش کنم ؟


فیلدهای فاکتور رو بگید . همین طور توضیح بدید که چه عملیاتی (رویدادهایی)روی این فاکتور انجام می شه ؟
 :oops:

----------


## tayebeh

با سلام  :oops:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آقا خیلی ممنون . توضیحات کامل و مفیدی بود  :تشویق:

----------


## tayebeh

اگر شما همکاری داشته باشید میشه یه نمونه کار عملی در زمینه آنالیز در این مقاله ارائه کرد که به نوبه خودش می تونه کار خوبی باشه و باعث افزایش تجریه بشه .
باتشکر :oops:

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

با کمال میل
ولی این سیستم یه کم بیش از حد بزرگه
بهتر نیست شما یه پروژه نمونه که کوچک هم باشه بگین تا روی اون کار کنیم ؟

----------

